# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dr.Jay strikes back



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Hello again. Its been about 6 months since I posted anything. I've been busy with other hobbies (cichlids







) and other personal stuff. I visit the site frequently so I figure I drop few pictures on the way.

Recently I spend some of my time (a lot) on my cichlid tank. Planted tank is not in my house anymore so its hard to keep it up in the top shape by visiting only once a week.

This is a 75G african malawi tank w/ Peacocks and Haps. I have some full tank shots and some individual fish shots which have won few Photo of the Month awards on some other boards and international webpages.

Pictures were taken with Canon G2 with different settings. Took a lot of time and many pictures to be where I' now.
































































*Some Freshwater Rainbows from planted tank*



















*And some plant pictures*


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey J. I see you finally got around to playing
with that camera! Nice pics...

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Great photos! Especially the macros. What kind of lighting were you using? Did the G2 need an add-on lens to get those macros?

Roger Miller


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> Great photos! Especially the macros. What kind of lighting were you using? Did the G2 need an add-on lens to get those macros?
> ...


Roger,

Rainbows and plants:
This is 55G w/ 160Watts of 4x40" NO T12 bulbs. Its a mixture of:

2x Philips F40DX 6500K
1x GE Aqua Rays 9325K
1x GE Chroma 5000K

Cichlid tank:
75G w/ 4x40" NO T12 bulbs. 160Watts for pictures and 80Watts regular cycle.

2x Triton bulbs (regular period)
2x GE Aqua Rays 9325K (additional for photo session)

All those pictures are standard G2 shots. I have picked up +4,+2,+1 macro lenses this week so I'm hoping to get something even closer.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Was the camera flash on for the macros or were they taken with tank light only?

Roger


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Jay, good to see you again! I love your aquarium! It's a picture perfect African tank.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey, Jay! Welcome back (hopefully).
Those pics are amazing. Unfortunately I miss the plant mass!
How do you keep the sand that white?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> Was the camera flash on for the macros or were they taken with tank light only?
> ...


Which macros ? Plants or Fish ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> Hey, Jay! Welcome back (hopefully).
> ...


http://www.pbase.com/aquascaping/birgits_and_wolfgangs_55_gallon
[/QUOTE]

I miss the plants too thats why I still have my 55G planted







.

Sand stays white by itself. Its the cheapest sand in Home Depot made by company South Town. After further "investigation and research" I concluded that this type of sand is pretty much the same as LFS "expensive sand". It will still buffer the water and is white as milk. My Bristlenose Pleco is doing an excellent job cleaning brown algae and any other type of algae.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

What type of background are you using on your cichlid tank? Could you also tell me the name of the plant thatâs right below the red rainbow fish?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jeremy S:
> What type of background are you using on your cichlid tank? Could you also tell me the name of the plant thatâs right below the red rainbow fish?


The background is normal 3D "Rocky" wallpaper by Hagen (4$)

Plant is Eustralis stellata which I got from Ghorig about 6 months ago or so.


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

Great pictures. I am considering buying the G2. Do you have any pros or cons to tell.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Captain:
> Great pictures. I am considering buying the G2. Do you have any pros or cons to tell.
> ...


Pros
- everything about the camera
- price is down to $436.00 ( I paid $600)

Cons
- macro capability is not the best but the resolution to this is macro lens by http://www.lensmateonline.com/


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance I don't know photography lingo and such. What is macro capability?

Found a kit for $700 that includes the camera, extra battery, lens adapter, some filters, table top tripod, case, 128MB flash card, and a flash card reader. Does that sound like a good deal?

Thanks,

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Captain:
> Pardon my ignorance I don't know photography lingo and such. What is macro capability?
> ...


What kind of camera ? Brand etc.

In very simple words macro means getting even closer to the desire object.

Here is standard Canon G2 picture










Here is the picture with Hoya Close-Up Macro set +4,+2,+1


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I am looking at the canon powershot G2. Same one you have. I looked at the link you provided so I guess I didn't need to ask what 'macro' means.









Thanks for the info,

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------

